# Saturn's speedometer now doesn't work



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

It is possible that you removed that wire when you removed your ice.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

You probably removed it if/when you removed most of the engine bay wiring from the ECM. Hopefully somebody who has converted this vehicle will chime in soon. Otherwise you might have to reverse some of your steps. I recommend getting the Saturn service manual, it will be better than those after market options.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

First - do you have a digital speedometer on the 94?
second the pcm wire is brown and was connected to the engine to transmission bolt on the transmission - so it should have a ring terminal still attached - if you have an indication the pcm is working then something else is wrong - look for the VSS wire to the differential and see that it is hooked up to give you pulses....

Dave 

99 Saturn SL2


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I found the answer.

The Powertrain Control Module has 3 fuses that protect it. I had one fuse missing. When I installed the fuse. Everything worked OK.

P.S. I discovered that my top speed is 60mph and I can go at least 25 miles on a charge. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

darvex said:


> Well, I found the answer.
> 
> The Powertrain Control Module has 3 fuses that protect it. I had one fuse missing. When I installed the fuse. Everything worked OK.
> 
> ...


That was an easy enough fix! I like those.
What's your setup? Voltage, batteries, etc?


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an 8" Advanced DC motor. It is a Sepex, shunt, so I have regen capabilities. It is also the reason that I am running at only 72Volts. I couldn't find a sepex controller that would handle a higher voltage. 

I have 12 batteries connected with 6 batteries in series. The 2 sets of 6 batteries are connected in parallel so that I have twice as much current as just one set of 6 batteries.

I am continuing to program my Curtis 1244 controller so to date, I have a top speed of 60mph, but I think I can bring it up to 65mph, my goal.

I don't know my range yet since the batteries are not yet been broken in. I'm hoping for 35 miles.

If I can't get my 65mph and my 35 miles, the controller can be set to handle 84 volts max. I would add one battery to each of the two series of batteries. This should give me the power to reach my goals.

The down side of more batteries is that of space and weight. Right now, my trunk is almost full and I am using stock springs without any bottoming problems. 

Thanks for your interest in my project.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

NO! Do not add an extra battery. If you do, when fully charged you will be over the max for the controller. That 84 volts is MAX safe limits. Over that and you risk loosing your controller. Your speed of 60 mph with 72 volts and in a Saturn is pretty darn good. I would not expect much more than that. Not even with field weakening if you have that function set. What is the max amps for your controller and what are the parameters you can program? Kelly has a SepEx 72 volt 600 amp controller and I am sure if you ask that Kelly might just build you a 120 volt one. It would be more but I think they would do it. I'd ask for 120 volts and 800 amps in a SepEx controller. 

But your set up sounds pretty good. My Ghia at 72 volts would do 65 and it is much lighter than your vehicle. 

Pete


----------



## Hybrid_dreams82 (9 mo ago)

I was wondering what ever came of this Saturn project? Is it still running? Any improvements?


----------

